# Paying down debt or continue prepping?



## Jeb (Feb 14, 2012)

I have only one car payment, a house payment, about $30k in student, department store debt. I need to save for retirement, kids college and the list goes on and on. I have been prepping though and I feel this might take away from paying any of this stuff off on time or it might drag it out a really long time. What should I do and how should I equal out everything?


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Pay off debt, if the dollar collapses you will STILL have to pay it!!! and be assured the government will want their money, and they will take what they have to to get their payments whether in cash or assets.

DIvvy it out if you have 400 extra bucks a month split 100 towards each and 100 to prepping.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

well if you believe inflation is a problem I would focus on prepping and buy silver to invest. If you save 1,000,000k and they goverment doesn't stop spending borrowed money you hard earned savings will be washed away. a weak currency may have a large number on it like a 500 peso bill but it can't buy ****. its not about how much money you save, but how much your money can get you. the only reason we are still doing OK is because the world is focused on Europe, they buy U.S. treasury bonds with 0% interest as a safe haven and gas is still going to hit record highs. We have way more dept that Europe after they get things settled or put a bandaid to cover up the problem. we get the focus next that means your hard earned savings value will get cut in half if your lucky. We don't save money to look at it we save it to buy things in the future. its like storing water in a container with a hole, you put it aside instead of use it and there is less there for you when you need it anyway. I stopped my 401k, my IRA, I'm trying to get them invested with Euro Pacific Capital they invest outide the dollar and the U.S. I know what I am prepping for and understand why it is happening, Economic disaster are always predicatable and ALWAYS man made


----------

